# صناعة القطن الطبى



## agabeain (29 مارس 2010)

طلب مساعدة فى صناعة القطن الطبى


----------



## amorai (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## agabeain (30 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء نرجو المساعدة فى الموضوع وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## fadi2 (30 مارس 2010)

الرجاء قراءة الموضوع قبل كتابةالرد


----------



## fadi2 (30 مارس 2010)

أخي الكريم ماذا تقصد ؟ الصناعة التجارية ام في الحالات الاسعافية


----------



## agabeain (31 مارس 2010)

اخى fadi مشكور على السؤال اقصد كيفية تصنيع القطن الطبى


----------



## agabeain (5 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
الاحتياجات من ماكينات وخلافة وماهى مراحل التصنيع وشكرا


----------



## ghabbour80 (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## سالم الجبوري (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير لكن اين المحتوى؟


----------



## salluha (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## وائل عزازي (5 مايو 2013)

نرجوا من الخبراء الكرام الرد


----------

